# minecraft problem



## Infernal-jason (27. April 2012)

Hallo 
Ich habe zur zeit das problem das der *Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders mod
*
 nicht mehr genau  funktioniert, ich habe eine neue graka eingebaut doch daran kann  es nicht liegen da ich skyrim ohne probleme spielen kann.Und treiber  ist auch aktuell. und optifine ist auch installiert.



Hier ist ein bild= Unbenannt.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen


hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Infernal-jason (27. April 2012)

sry hab erst jetzt bemerkt das oben ein thead für minecraft gibt. ^^


----------

